# Will bees swarm in cold rainy/snowy weather?



## Baybee Jane (Jul 28, 2012)

My TBH has been making swarm preparations. The TBH is overcrowded and there is a big cluster of bees on the outside at the entrance. Currently in Colorado it is only 35 degrees and we are in a multi day weather pattern of cold rain and snow. If the queens are ready to emerge from the swarm cells will they swarm regardless of the weather? If they do swarm and I catch them what is the best method of handling cold, wet bees?


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

if you have the equipment - why wait for the swarm - split them before they do and save yourself the trouble of chasing them


----------



## Baybee Jane (Jul 28, 2012)

I am afraid I won't be able to find the queen (she is wild, no paint) in the huge number of bees. Also - I can't do much anyway until the weather warms up next week.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

don't worry about finding the queen - she goes where she goes - just make sure both hives have eggs to raise a new queen - if you have cells ready to hatch - split them up in several new hives. Then if the old queen swarms o well - you will have 4/5 more hives anyway. Plus when you break them up - it makes finding the queen a lot easier. The hive that has lots of bees flying after the weather breaks - that's where I'd start looking for the old queen.
My 2 cents worth


----------



## Baybee Jane (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks. I may try that.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Baybee Jane said:


> If the queens are ready to emerge from the swarm cells will they swarm regardless of the weather? If they do swarm and I catch them what is the best method of handling cold, wet bees?


In my experience, no,,especially with the weather we are currently getting I am surprised to read that they are clustered outside in the rain/snow. If so, man it must be really overcrowded At this point there is nothing you can do, but be ready to catch a swarm, on the next warm day. Hope you have swarm traps out


----------



## Baybee Jane (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes - they are very overcrowded. Unfortunately I din't harvest the honey combs (left over from winter) soon enough. I thought they might need them for these Colorado cold snaps we get in the spring. When I went in to harvest them and make room, they had already started laying brood in them. I can see the hive from my kitchen window so hopefully will be able to catch the swarm.


----------

